# Listone fantacalcio dopo il mercato.



## Milo (1 Febbraio 2016)

Sarà possibile avere già la nuova lista dei giocatori del fantacalcio già alle 11??

Faccio il fantamercato alle 11e20 e mi servirebbe..


----------

